# Windy with a Chance of More Wind at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
April 19, 2018

*SATURDAY - April 14th*
*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Ended the day in 9th-place out 66 teams during the Rojo Classic redfish tournament. We couldnâ€™t seem to upgrade our small fish, but oh well, thatâ€™s how it goes. It was a very fun and entertaining day, to say the least! We had a great time!

*Capt. Nick Dahlman* - Fished in the 2018 Rojo Classic today in Port Oâ€™Connor. We had a decent showing at weigh-in, but not in the prize money this time. Between hiding from crazy lightning storms at the dock for a couple hours during prime fishing time, and 40-mph cool North winds that kicked about mid-morning and never quit, we caught a ton of redfish but just couldnâ€™t get the right size bites we needed. Congratulations to the winners, and Iâ€™m already looking forward to next year.

*MONDAY - April 16th*
*Capt. Todd Jones* - It mustâ€™ve been the boat! Big thanks goes out to my buddy Ric for letting me run his boat while mine was in the shop - I might just have to keep his if this pattern continues! Today started out as a bit of a struggle, but we moved around a little and found a solid trout bite. Chris, John, and Kyle managed a solid box of trout to 18â€, and then added four very healthy sheepshead to end the day. Weâ€™ll be fishing a half-day on Tuesday with this same group, and weâ€™re hoping the boat keeps us on a lucky streak!

*TUESDAY - April 17th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Monday and Tuesday turned out being a couple fun days on the saltwater despite howling the April winds. We hosted a two-day event for a service company group in the oil and gas industry, and they really enjoyed Bay Flats Lodge and the fish that we finally managed to catch. We look forward to the possibility of having them back with us again real soon!

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Today we were off to a good start out with hookups on redfish at dawn - what a way to start your day! Around mid-morning, one of the crew caught the fattest 28-inch redfish Iâ€™ve seen in a long time. It was a day of great friends, nice weather, and good times out on the water with Bay Flats Lodge!

*WEDNESDAY - April 18th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - Always a fun day with my favorite gals - Julie G. and the crew! The trout cooperated to an extent, and the reds were illusive, but todayâ€™s black drum action was super strong with limits for everyone aboard!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Had a nice group of repeat customers from the home building industry who have been fishing with Bay Flats Lodge for many years. They enjoyed their Wednesday away from the phones and the job site while hooking up with some nice reds!

*Capt. Doug Russell* - A bit breezy this afternoon. Finally got the anchor to stick for one good set and busted loose on landing just 2 shy of our trout limit, but a couple good reds made up for it in the end!

*Capt. Cody Spencer* - I had another fun wade fishing with lures session today with a few repeat customers who LOVE to fish! These guys caught limits of trout, with a handful of solid ones up to 24 inches! Bob, who happens to be 81 years young, is still getting it done out on the flats! Go Bob!

*Capt. Garrett Wygrys* - Regardless of todayâ€™s wind, we still managed to put a few decent reds in the box. I want to thank Billy at Foreverlast Inc for supplying us with great equipment like the Stow & Go Net!

*THURSDAY - April 19th*
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - My crew of BFL guests from the Mark H. party experienced a great start to the day. Regardless of todayâ€™s early high winds, these guys began the morning by having their way with the fish. The trout, redfish, and the black drum are all coming to the side of the boat this morning!

*This Week's Featured Article:*

*The Last Time*
_By Randy Brown - BFL Manager_​
A common adage that kept running through my mind as I wrote the following: â€œThe past is history, the future only a possibility but the here and now is a gift.â€ I often feel gifted in my interactions at the lodge, and the last few days have been no exception. Last week, Bay Flats Lodge hosted a high school reunion of sorts - nine gentlemen who went to high school in north Houston together reunited for a couple of days of fishing. Their laughter, easy demeanor and joy made them a special group to have.

Watching these men set me to thinking about my own days in high school, and all the guys I might want to see again. It also made me realize just how fleeting life is. These men were not young, and neither am I. I wondered if they might not all be on this trip next year, or if I might not be here to see them again.

I assume that at a certain age we all start to contemplate things as possibly being the last - the last time you see a friend, the last time you kiss your wife, the last time you dance with your daughter, or the last time you play catch with your son. All things come to an end.

There will also be a last time to fish, but not yet. In the meantime, try to live in the moment. As you do, consider paying forward the gift of the present by doing something that will outlive you and me both - donate to CCAâ€™s Building Conservation Trust. We can leave the middle Texas coast fishery better than we found it by building a new habitat. If you follow this link http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations your donation will be matched dollar for dollar by Bay Flats Lodge

*Upcoming Events:* 
*May 17th - Combat Marine Outdoors*
In Barkettâ€™s absence, Bay Flats Lodge has volunteered to serve as host to this yearâ€™s annual luncheon event for the Combat Marine Outdoors organization. Their program serves as a vehicle to demonstrate to these Marines, Sailors, and other service members that there are tens of thousands of patriotic Americans who truly care about these brave warriors and are willing to show their appreciation and support by providing once-in-a-lifetime outdoor adventures in some of the most incredible places in the world. It will be our honor and our privilege to host the members of such a fine organization.

*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018*
_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL Fishing Special:*
*BFL's Grass Roots Wade Fishing with Lures Special*
Our original customer base of the mid-1990's consisted primarily of customers who loved to wade fish with artificial bait, and it was that clientele which stood as the foundation upon which we have grown Bay Flats Lodge into the company it has become today. In recognition of our grass roots, we're getting back to the basics this year by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. Beginning April 1, 2018, when you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip FREE. 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*Hereâ€™s What a Few of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_The whole staff that I interacted with were top-shelf. It is clear that the staff, and ownership, take pride in the services offered. It was very refreshing to have such a great experience! The food was outstanding, and if anyone departed hungry it was their own fault. What a nice place. Amazing amenities! I cannot think of a thing that would need to change. If your level of service remains, word-of-mouth alone will book the Lodge by itself. Again, what a wonderful way to spend a couple days! - *Scott G. 4/18/18*

All the Lodge staff is friendly and ready to be attentive, if needed. Otherwise, everyone allows you to enjoy you stay. We fished for two days and I had two different guides, Capt. David McClelland and Capt. Garrett Wygrys. Both of them had the same willingness to get us on the fish, and both had the same processes that bayflats seems to instill in their guides. The guides had completely different techniques, and that was refreshing to see each day. The food is always amazing! It's always the same stuff, but it's cooked to perfection, and you always know you will be happy! Love the "motel" feeling in a friendly atmosphere! - Tom T. *4/18/18*

Everyone was extremely helpful and always available. On day one we fished with Capt. Garrett Wygrys. It took a few stops, but he put us on the Redfish. We all had a blast! He was a pleasure to spend the day with - super knowledgeable and eager to lend a hand and educate us on fishing technique and skills! Day 2 we were with Capt. Todd Jones, who took us to the other side of the bay for great redfish and trout! Our boat caught the biggest Red ($$). Thanks Capt. Todd! Wonderful food! If you go hungry, you must have fallen asleep and missed a meal! - Brian G. *4/17/18*_

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy. High 73F. Winds E at 15 to 25 mph.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Cloudy skies during the morning hours followed by scattered showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 74F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Sunday 40 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Rain showers in the morning, then sunny in the afternoon. High around 80F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunny skies. High 78F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally sunny despite a few afternoon clouds. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 77F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Onshore flow will resume by Friday afternoon and become moderate to possibly strong by Friday night as an upper level disturbance approaches the area. The upper disturbance and daytime heating will result in a chance for thunderstorms Saturday and Saturday night. A cold front will then move offshore early Sunday morning, bringing a moderate northerly flow into early next week. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 71.1 degrees
Seadrift 73.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 71.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------

